# Garde Manger



## alter ego (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions for professional garde manger literature ? Aspics, pattes, terrine's, sausages, gallantines, etc... ?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Buffet Catering       George K Waldner         Garde Manger    Fritz Sonnenschmidt       Culinary institute publishing      Both these guys are great. When we were all younger I had the pleasure of  working with both. Fritz is still alive   George is diseased


----------



## alter ego (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have an older edition of this one from the CIA:


----------

